# drywall stilts



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> but the dealer locate page is broken.


I don't think it's broken, but they only have one store apparently.


Crawler Products
2348 North Lindbergh
St. Louis, MO 63114
314-426-4600


----------



## smooth (Mar 12, 2007)

*I was very lucky years ago on stilts.*

I was stepping up the last step from a stairwell leading to the main floor of a house when one stilt caught the top step cousing me to stumble.I have stumbled before and recoverd no problem but this time they had removed the plywood from the floor and there were raised ribs running all along the foor across my path. Every time I tried to recover my stilt would catch again and again untill I was running across the living room leaning with my nose into the wind and heading straight for 2 side by side patio doors! There was about one foot of wall between tham so i headed for that . I hit the wall and crumpled to the floor, lucky to be in one peice and glad i avoided the doors . That happened about ten years ago and taught me to look down before stepping. Its easy to forget that your on stilts if you wear them alot.You can even learn to pick things up off the floor like a droped knife or sanding sponge. I think stilts are the fastest way of doing the tops.This is my first post, I think this is a great site, hello to everyone.


----------



## sidejobs (Mar 24, 2006)

Smooth sounds like you had a lucky save. I was on my stilts and had a wing nut come lose and it worked its way all the way off, I didn’t notice until the bolt came out of my stilt. I didn’t take a spill but from then on I always take a look at the wing nuts from time to time.


----------



## smooth (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sidejobe you just reminded me*

Thats what I was going to do tonight, I forgot ! Thanks for reminding me ! My stilts need some attention.


----------



## clogman1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Your kiddin right? why in Gods green earth, would a painter want on stilts? I walk on them 8-10 hours a day. can tell you stories like these others, but would lead to how dumb i was at times


----------



## thegallery (Mar 29, 2007)

raven2006 said:


> I couldn't work with out my mini scaffold. I can cover an entire room with mud and be half way down the hallway without getting down off of it. quote]
> 
> How do you move the mini scaffold? Let's say you are working against a flat wall. Can you pull yourself along? Could you use a push stick?
> 
> ...


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

The one i posted would be ideal

http://www.amazon.com/Bil-Jax-0063-0435-44-Handy-Roll-Scaffolding/dp/B0000224M8

Its not a normal scaffold, as the planks themselves are the steps, with this i can cut the ceiling, and baseboard at the same time, keep my extra equipment with me, throw circuit plates on it, and if i keep my roller pan behind it, i just have to go around a room once, (well i still have to put the circuit plates back up, and second coat of course).


----------

